# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  What is the best part of summer eating?

## JEK

I await your responses.

----------


## andynap

Everything from my garden. I had eggplant parmegiano tonight- I can have lunch and dinner from my garden. Awaiting my regular tomatoes- the grape and cherry tomatoes are here already. I have lettuces, had peas, beans, peppers and beets. More beans and beets outside.

----------


## JEK

Do your grow sweet corn?

----------


## andynap

No- you need a lot of room or dedicate your entire garden to corn to propagate. I have a farmer's market close by that grows its own corn which I had tonight- 2 minutes in boiling water and done.

----------


## JEK

2 minutes?  How many ears are you cooking? From the time the water re-boils?

----------


## andynap

If the kernels are small and it's white corn it's 2 minutes into boiling water to the end. I always have 2 so more may be a little more time. Larger kernels take about 15 seconds more but I won't do really large corn. Phyllis will cut it down and saute in butter.

----------


## JEK

Well, sauteing is part of the cooking isn't it? Corn is made to be consumed on the cob (in the summer) and it takes more than two minutes -- according to my mother the corn farmer from Ohio.

----------


## andynap

Most people overcook corn- 10 minutes is not unheard of but really fresh young corn takes 2 minutes. I am talking white Jersey corn here- not Midwest corn

----------


## Grey

Watermelon, tomatoes, the smell of a charcoal grill, corn on the cob with lots of butter and salt, fresh lemonade

----------


## MIke R

Wendi showed up today with a bag full of tomatoes, cukes, eggplants,peppers, basil,blueberries, rasberries and corn...most from our garden, some from the farm down the street....summertime I have oysters, littlenecks, lobsters hanging  in a bag on the whart 24/7...that which I don't consume myself is bartered for tuna, swordfish, scallops, sole , cod and haddock

is there a better time of year for eating amazing fresh local food for us????

hardly

and on deck???....apples...pumpkins....butternut squash

I love it!

----------


## andynap

Here is my farm market   Pete's Farm Market

----------


## Theresa

Summer yields the best food, and the ability to eat al fresco makes it taste even better.

For me, it's a tie between corn and peaches.

----------


## andynap

Comng home from crabbing last weekend, I stopped at a peach tree farm in NJ and got a dozen peaches. We ate 10 and the last 2 I made spotted peach sauce with honey and brandy and sugar and ate them with whipped cream.

----------


## MIke R

here is the organic farm Kevin and I have a share in....

http://houdefamilyfarm.com/

----------


## andynap

Looks good -too far for me.

----------


## JEK

> Most people overcook corn- 10 minutes is not unheard of but really fresh young corn takes 2 minutes. I am talking white Jersey corn here- not Midwest corn



Dude, it was hybridized in Illinois :)

----------


## Theresa

Andy, where is the peach farm?

Last night I made baked peaches with a fresh blueberry sauce and topped it all with Greek yogurt.  Yum!

----------


## CREGGERS

everything that's been mentioned sounds great but for me it's definitely the local corn and tomatoes.....there's nothing like it !
A friend dropped off some fresh mozzarella his brother made this weekend and I picked up some tomatoes from the farm down the street (Andy, my farmer doesn't have a website) and "Voila"

----------


## MotherOcean

Fresh veggies from our garden and anything from the Green Egg. 

BTW, corn left in the husk cooked on the Egg is fantastic. 

Footnote, Jim is proud to have turned on 5 others to the magical egg and all she can do. It's a guy thing. LOL

----------


## MIke R

my deckhands dream of becoming THE organic chicken farmer on the outer Cape is coming to fruition....Restaurants are clammering to get his chickens....they tell me the flavor is incredible...I am getting a dozen in late August to take home and freeze for the winter

nice article about a great kid whose dream has come true

http://www.wickedlocal.com/truro/fea...-Farm-in-Truro

----------


## andynap

> Andy, where is the peach farm?
> 
> Last night I made baked peaches with a fresh blueberry sauce and topped it all with Greek yogurt.  Yum!




It's Rt 557 north before Gloucester right after Rt 77. It's the secret road to the shore. Corn fields all the way.

----------


## MichiganPhil

We used to boil the sweet corn until we discovered grilling it.  Won't ever boil it again.   That said, can't best a tomato still warm off the vine.

----------


## MIke R

> That said, can't best a tomato still warm off the vine.




sliced thin with fresh cut basil from your garden, fresh mozzerella, and a wonderful Extra Virgin Olive Oil drizzle....maybe a few thin slices of cukes from the garden thrown in for good measure

----------


## MichiganPhil

Amen, brother.

Too bad our tomatoes aren't doing well this year.   Plenty of heat so that's not the problem.  Maybe just need to rotate the plants to another part of the garden.

----------


## KevinS

I'm with Creggers.  Tomatoes from my own plants and fresh local corn.

My farm stand.  They also import a lot, but they're very good about saying what's local and what's not.

My Orchard. A mile from my office, with several others within minutes.

I'm looking at  Kenney Farm  for a Produce CSA next year, but even a half-share (half-bushel) is a lot of produce every week.

----------


## phil62

Corn on the cob tells me SUMMER!!


Then tomatoes still warm from the sun on Russian black bread and butter! YUM!


Peaches was good to see too.

Huckleberries for pie and snacking while picking. I go by the one for me, one for the pie. Two for me, two for the pie. Then 3 for me, the hell with the pie!

Memories!!
Amy

----------


## MIke R

My local produce farm doesn't have a website...that says it all....and the forums own SRA lives right next door to it...small world eh?

I have a Red Delicious Tree, a Macouan Tree and my absolute favorite, a Honey Crisp Tree on the property for our apples........

----------


## phil62

We have a local apple called a  McCoun apple that is my favorite, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

yeah it probably  the same and I just spelt it wrong.....you gotta a try a Honey Crisp...to die for good....and they stay good in a cool dark place  to Christmas....Pixie Crisp is another good one

----------


## debo

Honey crisps are the best for sure Mike...Problem is when Im in tx working we only get them a few months out of the year then they are off the shelves in the stores...

----------


## phil62

The McCouns disappear quickly too. Best right around Halloween.

Amy

----------


## Jeanette

All of the above, plus local black plums and blueberries AND the added benefit of dining outside! I saw on Facebook that a friend is making corn pudding tonight with local white corn.  I wrote to him for the recipe. Sounds like it could be fabulous.

----------


## andynap

Scarpetta Dolcetto sent a corn souffle recipe 2 weeks ago. Phyl made it- it was a custard not a souffle but very good none the less. But with fresh corn why ruin it with cream et al?

----------


## MIke R

> Scarpetta Dolcetto sent a corn souffle recipe 2 weeks ago. Phyl made it- it was a custard not a souffle but very good none the less. But with fresh corn why ruin it with cream et al?



that stuff is for winter...every week we buy 1 dozen ears...steam em..cut the kernel off the cob...wrap em tight  and freeze em for winter....beats the hell out of anything you will get in a grocery store in December...

I  steamed a bunch this morning, cut the kernels off the cob, and chilled them, and I am going to put them in the lobster salad tonight...goes nice with lobster..Lobster Corn Chowder on a cool day is nice too

----------


## andynap

We made it because the corn Phyl got was too big for my taste and the "souffle" sounded good. Otherwise it is a winter dish.

----------


## MIke R

speak of the devil...the salad is complete........this salad has everything from my garden and lobster from my traps...note the corn

now thats some summer eating...

----------


## andynap

Looks good. My lobster trap has nothing in it. LOL

----------


## MIke R

yeah sadly I cant have any of the Whispering Angel next to it because of my trip....Pelligrino with lemon for me

----------


## smason3

Homemade pasta and pesto!! Unfortunately, I can't get enough.

----------


## KevinS

Jasper White's Summer Shack for me - who knew that the GPS would route me right next to it after picking up Kate at Logan.  Wellfleet oysters and Native Striped Bass (Mike, tell the fishermen that Jasper's getting $25 for striper) made my night.

----------


## MIke R

Kevin..there is a very good reason for that.....minimum size for commercial striper is 34 inches...the vast majority of fish this year are between 30 and 33 inches....we are tearing our hair out because we are ass deep in bass, but cant sell em!!!...other than illegal cash deals to local restaurants that some are doing...or so I am told }:|  :P ...consequently the price is currently north of 3 bucks a pound....hence the 25 dollar dinner price

----------


## Jeanette

> Scarpetta Dolcetto sent a corn souffle recipe 2 weeks ago. Phyl made it- it was a custard not a souffle but very good none the less. But with fresh corn why ruin it with cream et al?



I will give it a try while I can get the corn fresh down the road! Thanks!

----------


## KevinS

Mike,

The Striper was good, but Jasper put a spicy rub on it.  I would have been happier with your lime-butter-cilantro-baste-the-&#$%-out-of-it method.

----------


## MIke R

yeah spicy and striper dont really go

----------


## KevinS

It was still good, but just not everything that it could have been.  The Wellfleets rocked.

----------

